# My BikesDirect Titanium purchase is NOT going well



## aaronis31337 (Apr 7, 2008)

I hope this doesn't end up being a BD horror story -- and i'm going to give them the opportunity to fix my problem.

I ordered a new Le Champ Titanium -- then sent me a Le Champ SL aluminum and hand wrote "le champ ti" on the box. I opened it, and it's clearly the aluminum model -- says so right on the tubing. 

Of course, there is no number to call. So Mike, if you're reading this -- send me the right bike! I have a feeling this is not going to end well.

I'll keep ya'll updated as to how this turns out. This is a opportunity for BD to shine, or to fail.


----------



## PeanutButterBreath (Dec 4, 2005)

Annonying for sure but "horror story"? :skep:

The contact info is readily available on the website: http://bikesdirect.com/aboutus.htm


----------



## aaronis31337 (Apr 7, 2008)

True, it's not a horror story yet. I just hope they do the right thing.


----------



## Guest (Aug 20, 2008)

aaronis31337 said:


> I hope this doesn't end up being a BD horror story -- and i'm going to give them the opportunity to fix my problem.
> 
> I ordered a new Le Champ Titanium -- then sent me a Le Champ SL aluminum and hand wrote "le champ ti" on the box. I opened it, and it's clearly the aluminum model -- says so right on the tubing.
> 
> ...


This post is, frankly, a disgrace.

Your 1st post ever to this board and you use it to describe the "horror" of your dealings with BD.

Yet you haven't even bothered to look their own website to determine how to contact them, to resolve what is, a very simple error.

You should be ashamed to post this, but I suspect that Trolls are rarely bothered by feelings of shame.


----------



## raymonda (Jan 31, 2007)

Of course they will do the right thing. They been aroubd the block and have no desire to rip you off. I'm sure you will hear from them soon. You should have waited a bit until you've at least gotten a reply before posting, though.


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

I agree with the others that BD will make good... 

I will say that this is not the first time someone has posted about an issue with either the wrong size or wrong bike in a mislabled box...

In every case BD made good but it seems to me that these bikes should be checked closer prior to shipment...


----------



## rcnute (Dec 21, 2004)

toomanybikes said:


> This post is, frankly, a disgrace.
> 
> Your 1st post ever to this board and you use it to describe the "horror" of your dealings with BD.
> 
> ...


Agreed. I get tired of seeing posts made because the author thinks that if they "go public" their private complaint will be resolved. Stop yer whining, yo.


----------



## aaronis31337 (Apr 7, 2008)

I have replied to them -- and took great effort to obtain a phone number. They haven't replied yet, but I'm sure they will.

On another note -- dude, your post was harsh and unnecessary.


----------



## aaronis31337 (Apr 7, 2008)

I'm sure they will. Perhaps I spoke too soon. I had the impression they were trying to rip me off since they manually wrote that this was a TI frame on a AL box.


----------



## bikesdirect (Sep 9, 2006)

aaronis31337 said:


> I'm sure they will. Perhaps I spoke too soon. I had the impression they were trying to rip me off since they manually wrote that this was a TI frame on a AL box.



Hi
I am sorry this happened and I have PM'ed you about it

We process shipping labels in an office
the labels are faxed to the warehouse where the related bike is
Le Champion SL in AL is in Dallas
Le Champion Ti is in Houston
I am guessing that processor sent labor to wrong warehouse and warehouse did not pick up the mistake

Please use phone number on link page for CC processor or Fax listed there or any email listed on contact page or my PM 

http://www.bikesdirect.com/contact.htm

Of course, we will handle fixing this as quickly as we can
*What I need is to find out your name so I can find the transaction; please send that asap*

Sorry that the staff made an error


----------



## satanas (Nov 8, 2002)

Doesn't seem to be possible to be too harsh on the OP based on what I read above from the two sides. I sincerely hope he isn't in charge of pressing a red button to set off the nukes...


----------



## Red Sox Junkie (Sep 15, 2005)

satanas said:


> Doesn't seem to be possible to be too harsh on the OP based on what I read above from the two sides. I sincerely hope he isn't in charge of pressing a red button to set off the nukes...


I'm sure you're perfect and never make mistakes.


----------



## BluRooster (Sep 11, 2006)

I'm with santanas, the BD system sounds pretty flawed. Depending on the day and how tired someone is you never know what might show up.


----------



## aaronis31337 (Apr 7, 2008)

*Updated*

All is going well. I totally over reacted when I first got the bike . I PM'ed Mike has he's taking care of everything. 


It was a honest mistake. BD is resolving the problem. THANKS MIKE! :thumbsup:


----------



## phoehn9111 (May 11, 2005)

As always, should you or any of your IM force be caught or killed,, the Secretary will disavow any knowledge of your actions. This thread will self-destruct in five seconds. Good luck, Jim.


----------



## AidanM (Aug 11, 2006)

its really lame that companies do business with dumb customers through internet forums. its called a telephone and e-mails.


----------



## sml (May 21, 2007)

AidanM said:


> its really lame that companies do business with dumb customers through internet forums. its called a telephone and e-mails.


WTF? The company did nothing wrong here.

It was the impatient & stressed out buyer that started the public complaint.


----------



## Dajianshan (Jul 15, 2007)

I understand the frustration but give them a chance to make things right. I am beginning to have issues with a company that is ignoring a blatant error an avoiding contact with me. But I will wait to exhaust all options before advising others against this company.


----------



## buck-50 (Sep 20, 2005)

aaronis31337 said:


> All is going well. I totally over reacted when I first got the bike . I PM'ed Mike has he's taking care of everything.
> 
> 
> It was a honest mistake. BD is resolving the problem. THANKS MIKE! :thumbsup:


Perhaps you should ask the mods to delete this thread, or change the title or something- it's kind of unfair to BD to just leave this one hanging out...


----------



## covenant (May 21, 2002)

BluRooster said:


> I'm with santanas, the BD system sounds pretty flawed. Depending on the day and how tired someone is you never know what might show up.


Same thing happened to me.....My Motobecane The Hour box said "Matte Silver" and the shipping label was marked "Gray" (which is what I ordered). Just a matter of putting the shipping label on the wrong box.
IMHO the thread title should stay.....the OP's purchase* didn't* go well. Just as mine didn't...regardless of BDs efforts to correct the problem.


----------



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)

buck-50 said:


> Perhaps you should ask the mods to delete this thread, or change the title or something- it's kind of unfair to BD to just leave this one hanging out...


not really...they responded pretty quickly and it seems the situation is resolved for the most part. I don't think they have anything to be ashamed of...mixups do happen. If anything it seems they need to get a better inventory check system in place.


----------



## buck-50 (Sep 20, 2005)

Bocephus Jones II said:


> not really...they responded pretty quickly and it seems the situation is resolved for the most part. I don't think they have anything to be ashamed of...mixups do happen. If anything it seems they need to get a better inventory check system in place.


Fair enough.


----------



## DIRT BOY (Aug 22, 2002)

Sorry, but EVERYONE screws up sometimes. yes, it sucks when it's a purchase like this. But it looks like BD is taking care of it.

I am having a situation with Randall Scott Company. I piurchased a Tomasso Augsta Track bike. When pulling it out of the package, I noticed the painty on the DT was a little bit crappy. Nothing that was a big deal and harldy noticable and a few scuffs on the seatpost.. So I decided to build it up and keep it chaulking it up to a cheap bike made in China. 

After getting things built I noticed the fork had a chip in the paint, and there where a few very minor scratches on the TT and one on the rear wheel. Thsi was IMO too much for me.

I e-mail RS and they offerd to send a Fed Ex call-tag to send the other bike back. Also to expidite things, they offered to ship the replacement to me when the tracking for the old bike was active, not when the get it back.

That was great news. I aksed for faster shipping since I had to brreakdown the bike, pack-it back up and drive it to FedEx myself. They could not and I understand. But they mentioned they again would ship the new one without waiting for the replacement. I think thats pretty good on their part.

They also assured me that the new one would have ZERO issues as they would check it over.

We will see how it goes when it arrives.

But to the OP, BD seems to be taking care of this and you should hold off before going crazy on a forum.


----------



## AidanM (Aug 11, 2006)

sml said:


> WTF? The company did nothing wrong here.
> 
> It was the impatient & stressed out buyer that started the public complaint.


the compn ay did nothing wrong, but it doesnt seem right that they have to come on to internet forums to deal problems, its a big company, its not like when someone complains about a chevy, a rep goes on the forum and tries to deal with him.


----------



## SystemShock (Jun 14, 2008)

toomanybikes said:


> This post is, frankly, a disgrace.


Disgrace? Nah. The guy got sent the wrong bike, and freaked out. Could happen to anybody.

And I'm sure that much of his reaction also came from the fact that he didn't know for certain at the time he originally posted that BD would make it right. Not every company is conscientious or even gives a rat's ass, after all.  

...


----------



## axebiker (Aug 22, 2003)

Somebody sent me the wrong tires today...where's that "new post" button???


----------



## SystemShock (Jun 14, 2008)

^ Lower left.

...


----------



## axebiker (Aug 22, 2003)

SystemShock said:


> ^ Lower left.
> 
> ...


 

2468


----------



## BluRooster (Sep 11, 2006)

AidanM said:


> the company did nothing wrong, but it doesn't seem right that they have to come on to internet forums to deal problems, its a big company, its not like when someone complains about a Chevy, a rep goes on the forum and tries to deal with him.


Chevy should have people checking the net. Maybe they'd have built better cars years ago instead of losing market share daily.


----------



## lucer0 (Apr 13, 2007)

But by responding directly in the thread, the company looks good to us mere mortals reading it - we see that they do indeed have customer service, and they did not intend to pass off Al as Ti :thumbsup:


----------



## Len J (Jan 28, 2004)

Is this a new take on the BD shill?

Len


----------



## SystemShock (Jun 14, 2008)

lucer0 said:


> But by responding directly in the thread, the company looks good to us mere mortals reading it - we see that they do indeed have customer service, and they did not intend to pass off Al as Ti :thumbsup:


Good point. 

For a responsive company, internet forums can be an opportunity as well as a burden.

...


----------



## Campag12 (Jul 31, 2008)

I don't think you have over-reacted,and I seriously hope that Mike is covering returning postage at the minimum, because returning/reshipping a bike back to its origin is a pain in the ass, and it gets worse when you don't have a car to carry that huge package back to the post office, and you'll have to wait longer for what you've arguably paid the moment you made that purchase. Let us know of any updates.



aaronis31337 said:


> All is going well. I totally over reacted when I first got the bike . I PM'ed Mike has he's taking care of everything.
> 
> 
> It was a honest mistake. BD is resolving the problem. THANKS MIKE! :thumbsup:


----------



## Campag12 (Jul 31, 2008)

You're very wrong. With the internet, when they respond appropriately, such good deed WILL BE ARCHIVED and they're rewarded with an even broader customer base. I've purchased from BD before without problems and I'll recommend them to friends and families when I see wrongs like this being righted. :thumbsup: Not so much a much a burden as free commercial exercise in good marketing.



SystemShock said:


> Good point.
> 
> For a responsive company, internet forums can be an opportunity as well as a burden.
> 
> ...


----------



## krisdrum (Oct 29, 2007)

Campag12 said:


> You're very wrong. With the internet, when they respond appropriately, such good deed WILL BE ARCHIVED and they're rewarded with an even broader customer base. I've purchased from BD before without problems and I'll recommend them to friends and families when I see wrongs like this being righted. :thumbsup: Not so much a much a burden as free commercial exercise in good marketing.


I don't think "wrong" is the appropriate response. Perhaps you have a different opinion. I am definitely of the opinion that the internet can be a double edged sword for online based companies. Or any company for that matter. I happen to also be a drummer and have two friends who run one-man drum companies. One has increased his sales yearly over the last three years by leaps and bounds almost exclusively through being on various internet forums. The other has a group of haters that routinely state they will never give them a cent of their money. 

Now both in fact give superb customer service. And neither at the moment is suffering for their art (that I am aware of), yet the internet has provided them pretty different reactions and issues.


----------



## Fender (Feb 26, 2002)

aaronis31337 said:


> I hope this doesn't end up being a BD horror story -- and i'm going to give them the opportunity to fix my problem.
> 
> I ordered a new Le Champ Titanium -- then sent me a Le Champ SL aluminum and hand wrote "le champ ti" on the box. I opened it, and it's clearly the aluminum model -- says so right on the tubing.
> 
> ...


Wow... can you say "DRAMA QUEEN"......


----------



## innergel (Jun 14, 2002)

Mike has been posting here a long time and is a site sponsor. I think it's commendable that he comes on here and responds to posts about his company. Just like I appreciate the fact that many builders and other bike related companies post on the forums. 

Based on my one experience with BD, I'm not surprised that he is working on fixing the problem. I'd be more surprised if he didn't.


----------



## aaronis31337 (Apr 7, 2008)

Thanks.


----------



## SystemShock (Jun 14, 2008)

krisdrum said:


> I don't think "wrong" is the appropriate response. Perhaps you have a different opinion.


Agreed. I read Campag's response and just scratched my head. He's yelling "Wrong!", when actually I'm kinda agreeing with him.

Ah well. :lol:

...


----------



## terbennett (Apr 1, 2006)

Agreed. That shows a lot of integrity on BDs part to come on this forum to tell you what's up. Mistakes like this are very common. There's going to be mistakes because, as humans, none of us are perfect. My neighbor just ordered a Madone a few weeks ago. Trek sent the wrong size frame in error to the bike shop. IT will take a little longer than expected to receive his bike because of the error but companies generally follow through to make stuff right. Bikes Direct- from what I've read and heard- are probably one of the more honest when it comes to customer service. Just give them a chance next time to make the change. Their correcting the error so good for them. I'm sure it would've been corrected even without this post.


----------



## aaronis31337 (Apr 7, 2008)

For the love of God let this thread DIE! BD resolved the issue a LONG TIME AGO! I love my bike -- although it's a tad big --even at 56cm (i'm 6'0).


----------



## TurboTurtle (Feb 4, 2004)

aaronis31337 said:


> For the love of God let this thread DIE! BD resolved the issue a LONG TIME AGO! I love my bike -- although it's a tad big --even at 56cm (i'm 6'0).


"For the love of God let this thread DIE!" Do you realize that you just answered a post from 4 weeks ago? - TF


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 22, 2013)

Okay, everyone, yes this is an old post. But, Mike, as busy as he is answered this concern personally. I think this company gets the rag so often because the LBS are so pissed at BDs offerings, they simply cannot compete. Where else can I get a full Ti frame, constructed very close to LiteSpeed quality for $1600? All you neighsayers, economics will come into play more and more because in this economy, more people cannot afford this bicycle at $3400 minimum. I only care slightly of the name Motobecane. It's not the sexiest name out there, but, if you care too much about impressing your friends with the name, you'll just try to keep up with the joneses, spend more money than you should. Keep going Bikes Direct! All this, and peddles too? I know they're not LOOK. But, these guys offer a quality purchase. I'm 55 years old, school teacher, and have been around a while. Once I get my Ti from BD, I'll trick it out by visiting Fairwheel Bikes, baby it, ride it across the US (2nd time), race it on my TT four man team, and do all the things I foresee. it is also comforting that the frame has a 100 year warranty. Smokin' deal folks. Go to your LBS. If they stick their nose up at it, go to the next shop that will take your money for repairs and adjustments.


----------



## Torelli4 (Mar 1, 2005)

When I ordered my Le Champ Heat I ordered the wrong size. Contacted BD by e-mail the day after it shipped. They stopped the shipment delivery to my house and sent me the correct size with no issues. It was a lot of $$$ for me. I screwed up and they fixed it for me. Can't say enough good about their customer service!


----------



## MD_007 (Jun 2, 2012)

old post


----------

